# Lake Panasoffkee



## bertram31 (Oct 7, 2007)

Anybody been lately. Used to go as a kid and the bream fishing was great. If it's still good may go the 1st week of Oct.
Mac


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

You might find some info on this lake at Woods They have a forum. This magazine usually has an article on the lake in most issues.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

The biggest Shellcrackers I have ever caught were on Lake Panasofkee at Tracy's Point in the month of June.
Good bass fishing too.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


bertram31 said:


> Anybody been lately. Used to go as a kid and the bream fishing was great. If it's still good may go the 1st week of Oct.
> Mac


----------

